# What difference does a milk jug and it's material make?



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

I've seen really expensive milk jugs like this Motta jug -> http://coffeehit.co.uk/motta-jug-500ml

And I've seen much cheaper jugs like this Andrew James jug -> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004BM96VM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ARMMSTNREKUG7

Is there really a difference? I mean, the Motta jug could buy five of the Andrew James jug.

Also, on that topic, *I'm looking to buy a milk jug*, heh.

I've already bought the *Temp Tags* -> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/temptag.html

Do they require some special material/thickness to function properly, or will any random metal or stainless steel jug do?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The spout is where the magic happens and where some of the cheaper ones fall short


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

From what I understood, depending on your machine and goal you also need to be quite careful with the size of the jug. The 500 or 600mls might be too big to start with.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You want to see how much the wadasuke is!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ShaunChris said:


> And I've seen much cheaper jugs like this Andrew James jug -> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004BM96VM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ARMMSTNREKUG7
> 
> Is there really a difference? I mean, the Motta jug could buy five of the Andrew James jug.


Decent jug - good quality - know at least one coffee shop that uses these jugs for micro-foaming and latte art.


----------



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

Jeez the Wadasuke one is crazy.

What do you guys think of the Andrew James one that I linked?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I use the Andrew James and have no trouble producing latte art that kicks most chain store barista efforts to the curb.

I know of a couple of very good coffee shops that use them. I did my barista course at a shop that uses them.

I've never tried the Motta jugs, although they do look pretty. My other half would kick my arse to the curb if I spent that much on a jug. At least for now. I'm working to get her to understand the big picture. This is a cheap hobby compared to cars or golf. I threaten to take up golf and quit bringing her cappas in bed.


----------



## kkilnan (May 6, 2015)

I use teflon coated jugs and also a cheap von shef stainless steel one from amazon, both seem the same to me.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I think there's a wide cross-section of which milk jugs different people prefer. Quite a lot of us have at least two different brands/types/sizes of jugs but usually use one type that we get the best results from. I have a 600ml Andrew James jug that I've probably only used once. Find its too big and instead prefer using either a 350ml Motta Europa or a 350ml Espro Toroid 2, heating up milk for one flat white at a time. marcuswar has gone back to using his Andrew James and has had better results over his other jug.

Horses for courses...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

is this the wadasuke in question?

http://coffeeinaplace.com/menu/coffee-accessories/milk-pitcher/wadasuke-pitcher-jp-chrome/


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ah, the famed mystical Japanese milk pitcher!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It has those zen like qualities&#8230;. Mike, the owner of the magical Mt Zion swears by Andrew James - and the thickness of the walls. I believe him. And they cost a fraction of the famed pitcher.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/accessory/products/wadasuke-pitcher-jp-a-piece-of-art


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I like it because it's chunky. I'd probably buy one for that reason alone.

I mean come on we all look at machines that are way more money, don't we? I'll have one of those one day to. In comparison it's nothing and I'd buy it on looks alone regardless of performance as its just a jug.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> it's just a jug.


coffeechap might have a thing or two to say about that?!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

He has a good amount to say on most things but it's only ever helped me so I don't knock him.

I am speaking from a perspective of someone who can't pour art for love nor money so my outlook is different till I get some skills down. If it helped then cool but as someone who can't pour then I honestly would buy that on looks alone. It's a meaty bstd and I like it.

I looked at the Classic and stuff when I first started and went [email protected]¥* This games expensive etc then once I got on here I realised really even though a lot of money to me it's really nothing in the coffee field, nothing at all. I have kinda learnt not to look and balk at any of it now. It may be out of my league or expensive or just really never affordable to me but I still appreciate it. Never really done the envious thing though I may jokingly say I am but I am more in awe of the item.

End of the day forty odd quid for a pitcher/jug is an affordable little luxury for the majority of people on here.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

I love the German description on that one... Particularly the bit about the attached nose.

On a serious note I too need to find a decent jug, as mine is so tiny I can barely foam for two Cappas without making a mess due to almost too much steam power. And I'd love to blame my non existent latte art skill on my tools, like any good craftsman would. So if there are realistic suggestions I too would like to hear them.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

no it is just a jug and a tamper is just a tamper

it nice though


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i have the two versions of this one as well, which are really nice pitchers


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@coffeechap

Do you keep the wadasuke pitchers in stock?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Well you would wouldn't you! Lol


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> @coffeechap
> 
> Do you keep the wadasuke pitchers in stock?


I rest my case.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> @coffeechap
> 
> Do you keep the wadasuke pitchers in stock?


nope


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the milk pitchers that i have are for personal use, they are niiiiiiice though


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Going back to the question of materials and design, by the time I get hold of my classic I might be able to give a little overview of the affect on a beginner of a few different pitchers. I've 3 so far (2 different 300 ml the duplication is by accident. I forgot one had a long delivery time and figured I hadn't ordered one yet). I really need to rein myself in, once I've bought a more appropriately sized moka pot, some towels, temp tags or similar and anything else that I can vaguely associate with coffee...where were those instant coffee pills again?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Look forward to the feedback. Only ever owned the one and never owned a thermometer or temp tags just go by looking at it......bit new me to see.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

May or may not find entertaining


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Beer bottle followed by coffee bag got me......

So a jug is proved as only as good as the pourer enables it to be.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes. Stretching the milk correctly plus pouring technique over which particular milk jug implement is used.

I'm still not there but one day...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I must say, that since swopping the 2 hole tip on my Veloce to a four hole, my texturing has become near perfect every time. I think a lack of power makes you trial sorts of different techniques to compensate. I also find that even if I am texturing small amounts, 2 ounces for a small courted then I can control it just fine. I also find that having more power, all I need to do is keep the tip well below the surface with no real need to bring it up to the top as I would have done before. The Gaggia TS has even more power and that still is a challenge at times!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I bought Jenn's last wadasuke showing in stock, and it's great.

Hope that helps Doubleshot!

Mwaaaaaahhhaaahhhaaaahhaaa


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Will keep an eye out on the For Sale section for when you decide to sell it on. 

You could always bring it down to the forum day at Rave, along with my Rattleware milk jug!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

You can keep your eyes peeled on the fs section for a milk to perfection jug I'm about to put up, but the wadasuke........dream on fella !


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sadly that is not the droid, I mean milk jug I'm looking for, lol!


----------

